# Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?



## Zacky (18. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Community.

Einige User haben ja Sichtscheiben in ihren Teichen eingebaut. Mich würde dieses wunderschöne Detail bei dem Bau einer Innenhälterung reizen. 

Nun habe ich aber die Frage:

Wie baue ich eine solche Sichtscheibe (Glas) denn ein? Leider sind bei den Bildern keine genaueren Detailansichten vorhanden. So im Groben und Ganzen habe ich zwar einen Plan, aber es würde mich freuen, wenn sich User mit einer Sichtscheibe im Teich oder in der IH mal melden könnten. Ach ja, das Becken wird mit Folie ausgekleidet, nicht GfK oder so. Wenn jemand detailgetreue Bilder vom Einbau hätte und diese hier einstellt, wäre das super, denn so direkt mit den Augen schauen ist immer besser. Danke.

Ansonsten hier mal mein Plan. 

In die Rahmenkonstruktion wird eine umlaufende Nut eingefräst bzw. durch Auflattung auf den Rahmen gebaut. In diese Nut würde ich nun einen Folienstreifen einlegen, welcher natürlich innen wie außen übersteht. Die Folienansätze von innen werden dann auf die Überlappung aufgeklebt und dann mit PVC-Folienkleber und zusätzliches Innotec nochmal abgedichet. Die innenliegenden Ecken werden natürlich auch zusätzlich mit Innotec oder ähnliches abgedichtet. Die Nut sowie die Scheibe wird dann mit Innotec versehen und dann erst die Scheibe in die Nut eingelassen.

Kann das so funktionieren?


----------



## Joerg (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?*

Hi Zacky,

ich will auch am Teich irgendwann eine Sichtscheibe einbauen und habe schon mal etwas darüber gelesen.
Wegen der möglichen Gestaltung kannst du dich auf der Seite eines Bekannten schon mal mit Beispielen versorgen.

Wegen der Ausführung würde ich auch mal Sascha kontaktieren. Der hat das in seiner IH und auch schon mal geplant eine Ausführung davon zu vermarkten. Ist aber bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## max171266 (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?*

Hallo Zacky,
Ich habe mal versucht dir eine Zeichnung zu machen ,so wie ich mir das in etwa vorstelle.
Da ich selber Aquarien baue ( meins hat 2000 liter mit 20mm Glas ) , sollte das so eigentlich ohne Probleme  
machbar sein 

Ist aber nur meine Meinung ;bin ja kein Fachmann


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?*

Hallo Max ?
Da ich bei Zacky gestern war , es geht eigentlich um die Folienverlegeung (Faltentechnik oder Schweissecken ) an den Ecken !


----------



## Zacky (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?*

Hallo Max, Hallo Andre.

Erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Zeichnungen und Gedanken. Der Andre hatte ja schon ein bißchen Hintergrundwissen, so dass er ja wiederum auf mein größtes Problem eingehen konnte. Das Problem ist ja eigentlich überiwegend, dass ich ja auf allen 4 Seiten die Folie habe, welche dann mit dem Fenster / der Scheibe in Einklang gebracht werden muss. Und genau um die Innen- sowie Außenecken geht es mir ja, da ich da im Moment noch keinen echten Plan habe, wie ich diese ganzen Ecken dann abdichten kann. 

Habe gestern auch noch Jemanden aus einem Link-Tipp (@-Jörg - Thx) angeschrieben und auch schon Antwort erhalten und muss jetzt erst alles auf mich wirken lassen.

@-Max: Schön, dass du selbst AQ baust und deine Erfahrung hier kund tust.  Deine AQ-Größe von 2000 l ist ja meine IH.  Aber dazu wäre meine Frage gleich auch an Dich, das passt gerade so gut, Mit welcher Glasdicke sollte ich kalkulieren? ESG oder VSG? ...bei einer Scheibengröße von max. 100 cm breit x 50 cm hoch. Hält sich dann in deinem Fall der Skizze die Scheibe von selbst im Rahmen durch Innotec oder hast du da einen Flansch oder Ähnliches drauf?

Naja, mal sehen wie die Geschichte mal ausgeht. Sollte ich dann irgendwann doch endlich eine Scheibe enbauen, wie auch immer, werde ich das mal ausführlich dokumentieren. ...wenn ich's nicht vergesse!...


----------



## max171266 (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?*

Hallo Zacky,
Ok habe bein Problem verstanden.
Du kannst die Folie auch glatt auf den Rahmen aufkleben,mit Innotec in einer breite von ca. 10 cm sollte reichen .
Nach dem außhärten klebst du die Scheibe, mit einer überlagerung von 3 bis 5 cm auf die Folie.
Um die Scheibe auf höhe zu halten , sollten zwei unterlagen untergesetzt werden.(kannst du später raus nehmen
)
Die Scheiben dicke sollte zwischen 12 und 15 mm liegen,bei normalem Glas .
Hier noch mal ne Zeichnung auf die schnelle .
PS was meinst genau mit ESG und VSG ?

Gruss Manfred


----------



## Zacky (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?*

OK, Danke...

ESG - Einscheibensicherheitsglas
VSG - Verbundsicherheitsglas

...ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden,,,versprochen!


----------



## troll20 (20. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?*

Hallo Zacky,

wie wäre es hiermit:
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Teichfenster/
oder hier:
http://www.wunschteich.de/teichfenster.html

sind aber beides recht teure Bauformen.

Gruß René


----------



## zAiMoN (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?*

ein koifreund von mir hat es von innen mit einem Edelstahl Rahmen abgedeckt und die Zwischenräume mit Innotec abgedichtet.. ;-)


----------



## Zacky (11. März 2013)

*So habe ich ein Sichtscheibe eingebaut!*

Hallo auch an dieser Stelle.

Wie ich euch hier im Thread versprochen habe, will ich euch noch ein paar Details und Bilder zum Scheibeneinbau nicht vorenthalten. 

So habe ich es gemacht...

...der Grundrahmen des Beckens erhielt einen zusätzlichen Innenrahmen für das Fenster...die Innenbeplankung wurde für den Fensterplatz ausgeschnitten, so dass 3cm Rahmenauflage für das Fenster zur Verfügung stehen...der Rahmen ist 6cm stark, so dass auch die Beplankung 3cm Auflage hat...
     

...nachdem die Folie im Becken eingeklebt wurde, ist auch die Fensteröffnung ausgeschnitten worden...hierzu wurde die Folie gegen die Wand gedrückt und schon mal die Öffnung schemenhaft "abgepaust" und auf die Folie übertragen...die Folie wurde dann wie schon gesagt ausgeschnitten..

...in den Rahmen wurde ein doppelseitiges Klebeband (Powertape) geklebt...die Schutzfolie abgezogen...Abstandshölzer unter die Scheibe gelegt und die Scheibe sanft in die Aussparung eingebracht und an das Klebeband angedrückt...zur ersten Fixierung haben wir Schraubzwinge und Holzbrett genutzt...
     

...die Scheibe hielt und der Scheibenfolienflansch wurde mit Klebeband provisorisch über die Scheibe gelegt/gehangen...der Folienflansch ist eine Plexiglasscheibe 3mm, die wir uns haben zuschneiden lassen...nachdem der Flansch provisorisch angebracht war, wurde die Restfolie sauber abgeschnitten...der Zwischenraum ca. 3-5 mm (Dehnungsfuge) wurde dann mit Dichtungskleber (ähnl. Innotec) ausgefüllt & abgezogen...auf die Scheibe noch eine zusätzliche "Naht" Kleber/Dichtungsmittel und die Folie wurde angedrückt und mit einer festen Gummirolle glatt gestrichen/gerollt...
       

...der Folienfensterflansch wurde dann mit Klebe-/Dichtunsgmittel versehen und auf die Folie gedrückt...die Schraublöcher für die Edelstahlschrauben wurde zusätzlich mit Dichtungsmittel gefüllt...Schraube rein und fest...dann noch die Innen- und Außenkante des Flansches mit dem Klebe-/Dichtungsmittel abgezogen...nach 2 Tagen Trocknung wurde die Innenseite an der Scheibe nochmal sauber mit dem Cuttermesser abgeschnitten und neu abgezogen um eine gleichmäßig saubere Fuge zu erreichen...
         

...Fazit: Der Scheibeneinbau hat mich so ca. 200,-€ Material (Scheibe, Flansch, 3 Tuben Kleber/Dichtungszeug) gekostet. Sicher sei anzumerken, dass es bessere und bestimmt auch sichere Scheibensysteme mit Edelstahlrahmen und so gibt, aber ich bin mit der Lösung bei mir glücklich, solange sie dicht bleibt...bisher ist nichts Negatives dazu zu vermelden...:beten


----------



## blackbird (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?*

Hi Rico, 
vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht! 



Sieht sehr gut aus, schön gemacht und gut durchdacht, denke ich. 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?*

Hallöle !
Ist es vom Prinzip her richtig ?


----------



## RKurzhals (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?*

Hallo Andre,
genauso wie in Deiner Zeichnung habe ich die Baubeschreibung auch verstanden. Die Sicherheit ist an den Schrauben nur einfach - sobald das aufgetragene Innotec auf der Schraube nicht mehr dichtet, geht das Wasser ins Sperrholz. Mit einer Plastikblende auf der Gegenseite (10er PVC oder dicker) und nicht durchgebohrten Schrauben (Sackloch) wäre das zu vermeiden (also ein zweiter Rahmen auf der Folienunterseite, der bündig eingelassen wird). Tut mir sehr leid Zacky, dass ich Deinen Post nicht vorher mitgekriegt habe .
Ich weiß, als Außenstehender kann man gut meckern - aber vielleicht hilft es den einem oder andern. Die Idee kam mir übrigens nach dem Testbetrieb meines Trofis am Samstag - der neue Antrieb funktionierte perfekt, der von der Trommel "anrasierte" Flansch war aber undicht :evil.


----------



## Zacky (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wie baue ich ein Sichtscheibe ein?*

@-Andre 

Das ist so im Grunde genommen richtig. Die Folie ist nur über die Scheibe gelegt und dann der Flansch oben drauf. Alles mit Innotec-ähnlichem Zeugs abgeschmiert und unterlegt. Die Alternative von Dir, ist ja die mit dem deutlich schwierigeren Folienausschnitt, wo nicht nur einfach unter die Scheibe gelegt wird, sondern ja auch um die Innenecken.

@-Rolf

Tja, schade eigentlich. Die Überlegung ist gut und hätte ich betsimmt irgendwie mit untergebracht. Aber nun ist das halt nicht zu ändern und wollen wir mal hoffen, dass ich überall genug abgedichtet habe und der Kleber / die Dichtungsmasse nicht nachgibt.


----------



## Whity333 (24. Juli 2019)

Lieber Zacky!

Ich würde mir auch gerne eine Scheibe nach deinem Modell in meinen Teich einbauen und möchte dich darum gerne fragen, ob die Scheibe nach all diesen Jahren immer noch Dicht ist? Deinen Beitrag hast du ja im Jahr 2013 erstellt und jetzt haben wir 2019 

Liebe Grüße,
Christina


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Juli 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Deine AQ-Größe von 2000 l ist ja meine IH.


Warum stellst du dann nicht gleich ein Aquarium da hin ?


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo Christina @Whity333 

Ich habe das Becken vor gut zwei Jahren auf Grund von geplanten Renovierungs- & Umbauarbeiten abgebaut. Die Scheibe war bis zum letzten Tag dicht und ich denke bzw. hoffe, dass sie auch weiterhin dicht bleibt, denn ich habe das ganze Scheibenmodul im Ganzen ausgebaut, um es später wieder einfach einsetzen zu können.

Hallo Totto @Tottoabs 
Auch wenn es schon eine Zeit lang her ist... DIe Frage ist sicherlich berechtigt und eine passende Antwort habe ich darauf leider nicht.


----------

